# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  جوجل تبني منافس لجهاز أمازون Echo Show

## mohamed73

تعمل شركة جوجل  على بناء جهاز جديد على شكل شاشة ذكية يمكن وضعه على الطاولة، وذلك بحسب  تقرير جديد يستند إلى مصادر متعددة، ويهدف الجهاز الجديد إلى إجراء مكالمات  الفيديو وأكثر من ذلك، بحيث يتنافس بشكل مباشر مع جهاز شركة أمازون Echo Show.ويمكن للجهاز مساعدة شركة جوجل على مواكبة السباق في سوق  المنازل الذكية بعد أن كشفت أمازون قبل عدة أيام عن عدد كبير من أجهزة  Echos الجديدة، ومواصلة فيس بوك العمل على جهازها الجديد للمكالمات  الفيديوية المسمى Aloha.وأكدت المصادر أن الجهاز الجديد يحمل داخلياً اسم “مانهاتن”،  وسوف يكون حجم شاشته مماثلة لشاشة جهاز Echo Show ذات الـ 7 إنش، ويوفر  جهاز مانهاتن منصة مشاركة مقاطع الفيديو يوتيوب ومساعد جوجل الذكي Google  Assistant وGoogle Photos ومكالمات الفيديو.ويعمل الجهاز أيضاً كمركز تحكم ذكي بحيث يمكنه التحكم بجهاز  Nest وغيره من الأجهزة المنزلية الذكية، وتشير المعلومات إلى أن الشركة  كانت تعمل سابقاً على منتجات ذات شاشات أكبر لتنافس أجهزة التلفاز كاملة  الحجم، لكن تركيزها منصب الآن على جهاز مانهاتن.وتهدف عملاقة البحث إلى إطلاق الجهاز في منتصف عام 2018، إلا  أن طرح شركة أمازون لجهاز Echo Show أدى لوجود ضغط داخلي مكثف لإطلاقه خلال  عام 2017، وذلك على الرغم من أن الشركة تخطط لإصداره في عام 2018.ويعود ذلك إلى وجود العديد من الأجزاء المتحركة اللازمة لإنشاء  الشركات اللازمة لمركز التوزيع الذكي، بالإضافة إلى حاجتها إلى استكشاف  إمكانية الشراكات الخاصة بالخدمة وجعله سهل الاستعمال من أجل التحكم بجميع  عناصر وأجهزة المنزل الذكي.ويعمل الجهاز من خلال نظام أندرويد، مما يسهل على الأطراف  الثالثة إنشاء تطبيقات له، حيث يعتبر أحد التطبيقات التي يهتم فريق العمل  برؤيتها على الجهاز هو تطبيق نيتفليكس Netflix، وذلك على الرغم من عدم وجود  تأكيدات حوله حتى الآن، كما انه من غير الواضح بعد سعر الجهاز أو كيف  سيبدو بالضبط.وتعطي عملية تضمين يوتيوب ضمن جهاز مانهاتن مزيداً من الوضوح  حول سبب سحب جوجل مؤخراً يوتيوب من جهاز Echo Show، وردت على ذلك أمازون  بالقول أن جوجل اختارات عدم اتاحة يوتيوب ضمن Echo Show دون وجود تفسير  ودون تنبيه العملاء ولا يوجد سبب تقني لذلك القرار.وردت جوجل من جانها أن طريقة وضع امازون ليوتيوب ضمن Echo Show  تنتهك بنود الخدمة، مما يؤدي إلى انقطاع تجرية المستخدم، حيث لم يكن لدى  Echo Show جميع الاشتراكات وتوصيات الفيديو التي تعتقد يوتيوب انها بالغة  الأهمية، ويبدو أن جوجل مستعدة للتضحية بمزيد من الوصول إلى يوتيوب لحماية  نزاهتها خاصة عندما يكون جهازها الخاص قيد التطوير.

----------

